
Baltimore Museum of Art Will Only Buy Works by Women Next Year - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/19/780935457/baltimore-museum-of-art-will-only-buy-works-by-women-next-year
======
ekianjo
> the museum will only purchase works made by female-identifying artists.

For men artists, the potential hack in this kind of situation would be to
start identifying as female from now on? How would they deal with that?

